
Massive spinning ice disk forms in US river - grahamel
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-46891412
======
skilled
"A rare natural phenomenon taking shape in the US state of Maine is
mesmerising people around the world."

 _Is it, really?_

